# In my vehicle at work? North Carolina



## Frijoli (Jan 6, 2013)

Not sure which forum to post this. My employer doesn't have a no weapons sign, but it's in our handbook. However recently we were told we are not allowed to have guns on any premises including the parking areas. 
I am having trouble finding statutes, that clearly explain if this is legal or not. 

I would hate to have to quit or be fired. Can someone help pint me to the data I seek?

Thanks!


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Yup. If they don't want guns on the premises, there isn't any exception in the NC statutes that you could use to get around that. The fact that there aren't signs posted doesn't matter.

I'm in a similar situation, so I've done a lot of research on this. My employer has "no firearms" signs posted on the entrance roads and it is a gated/fenced facility.


----------



## Frijoli (Jan 6, 2013)

bruce333 said:


> Yup. If they don't want guns on the premises, there isn't any exception in the NC statutes that you could use to get around that.


Thanks, I know what to do then.


----------

